# Premium Channel Premieres: September 2011



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Here's what I could find for September*. *
*
HBO*
September 3rd: Megamind 8:00PM
September 10th: 127 Hours 8:00PM
September 17th: Hereafter 8:00PM
September 24th: Little Fockers 8:00PM
October 1st: A-Team 8:00PM
October 8th: Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (Part 1) 8:00PM

*Cinemax*
September 3rd: Knight and Day 10:00PM
September 10th: Due Date 10:00PM
September 17th: Inception 10:00PM
September 24th: Hatchet 2 10:00PM

*Starz*
September 3rd: Get Low 9:00PM
September 10th: Salt 9:00PM Already On
September 17th: The Green Hornet 9:00PM
September 24th: The Other Guys 9:00PM Already On
October 1st: Tron Legacy 9:00PM
October 8th: You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger 9:00PM

*Showtime*
September 3rd: Piranha 10:00PM 
September 10th: The Love We Make 9:00PM
September 17th: The Other Woman 9:00PM
September 24th: Push 8:00PM and Next Day Air 10:00PM Already On


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Good job!

To me, the more interesting premieres are the mid-week ones, although they're usually lesser known or indie films. And they premiere at odd hours and days, so it's hard to look for them. Like this one:

STZ _Mooz-lum_ 9/2 3:20 AM


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

:joy:thank you for picking up the ball:joy:


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

no wonder I got Showtime free


----------



## Crow159 (May 23, 2007)

Finally got the Showtime movies.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

Great list. Thanks for the work.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

HDNET - New for September

Conspiracy Files: 9/11 Ten Years On - New for September!
Cast: Caroline Catz Director: Guy Smith
An examination of the 9/11 conspiracy theories that circulate the Internet and other sources.
TV-PG - 2011 - 0:51 - Closed Captions
Sun., Sep. 11 - 11:00 PM ET / 8:00 PM PT
Mon., Sep. 12 - 5:10 AM ET / 2:10 AM PT

Sat., Sep. 10 - 9:30 AM ET / 6:30 AM PT
Dan Rather Reports: Dan Rather Remembers 9/11 - New for September!
Cast: Dan Rather Director: Wayne Nelson
A special broadcast on how much America has changed since the attack on September 11, 2001.
TV-14 - 2011 - 1:15 - Closed Captions
Sun., Sep. 11 - 8:00 PM ET / 5:00 PM PT
Mon., Sep. 12 - 12:00 AM ET / Sun., Sep. 11 - 9:00 PM PT


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone know of any Epix premiers in Sept?


----------

